# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Φρεγάτες τύπου FREMM

## Express Pigasos

υπηρετω στο πολεμικο ναυτικο τη θητεια μου.ακουω πολλους αξιωματικους να μιλανε για αυτες τις νεες φρεγατες που ακομα και αν δεν εχουν παραγγελθει εχουν κανει τοσο ντορο.λενε οτι τα οπλικα συστηματα ειναι εντελως νεα.και θα χρειαστουν πολλα σχολεια.πιστευετε ειναι χρησιμες??? :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Καλά κάνεις και υπηρετείς εκεί φίλε μου, ότι ακούγεται εκεί είναι να μένει εκεί, κυρίως επειδή είναι πλοία νέας τεχνολογίας και δεν χρειάζεται να γράφουμε δημοσία τίποτα σχετικό με αυτά. Τα εν οίκω μη εν δήμω, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Express Pigasos

αγαπητε διαχειριστα δεν βγαζω τα μυστικα της κυβερνησης προς τα εξω.ψαχνοντας στη βικιπαιδεια μπορεις να βρεις στοιχεια απειρα κιολας για τους οπλισμους των μεκο των στανταρντ καθως και των ΦΡΕΜ.μαλιστα οι μεκο ειναι ακριβως οι ιδιες με μικρες διαφορες που δεν χρειζουν αναφορας με τις αντιστοιχες Τουρκικες ΜΕΚΟ.δυστυχως η ευτυχως στο ψαχτηρι του γκουγκλ,μπορεις να βρεις ακομα και πλανα των πλοιων αυτο.δυστυχως τα ''ΑΠΟΡΡΗΤΑ'' στοιχεια εχουν γινει διατρητα μεχρι εκει που δεν περνει.σε λιγο θα βγαλουν στοιχεια και απο τα κεντρα επιχειρησεων.... :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## koukou

Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη θα ήταν προτιμότερο, να βρεις μια πηγή από το διαδίκτυο που να αναφέρει στοιχεία γι’ αυτού του τύπου τα πλοία και να την ποστάρεις στο θέμα που θες να δημιουργήσεις τοποθετώντας την άποψη σου και τις απορίες σου πάνω σε πληροφορίες    που υπάρχουν , από το να αναφέρεις το τι άκουσες από συζητήσεις κατά την διάρκεια της θητείας σου από στόματα Αξιωματικών εν ενεργεία!!!Αυτό κατά τον ΣΠΚ είναι ποινικό αδίκημα, άκου – βλέπε – μην μιλάς, είναι το πιο χρήσιμο όπλο στα σώματα ασφαλείας και στον στρατό ,παρόλα αυτά το θέμα σου για εμένα είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον και με τα της αδείας  διαχείρισης του ναυτιλία.gr (στην προκειμένη τον   Leo) θα ήθελα να συνεχιστεί η συζήτηση του θέματος     FREMM !!!

----------


## koukou

Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη θα ήταν προτιμότερο, να βρεις μια πηγή από το διαδίκτυο που να αναφέρει στοιχεία γι’ αυτού του τύπου τα πλοία και να την ποστάρεις στο θέμα που θες να δημιουργήσεις τοποθετώντας την άποψη σου και τις απορίες σου πάνω σε πληροφορίες που υπάρχουν , από το να αναφέρεις το τι άκουσες από συζητήσεις κατά την διάρκεια της θητείας σου από στόματα Αξιωματικών εν ενεργεία!!!Αυτό κατά τον ΣΠΚ είναι ποινικό αδίκημα, άκου – βλέπε – μην μιλάς, είναι το πιο χρήσιμο όπλο στα σώματα ασφαλείας και στον στρατό ,παρόλα αυτά το θέμα σου για εμένα είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον και με τα της αδείας διαχείρισης του ναυτιλία.gr (στην προκειμένη τον Leo) θα ήθελα να συνεχιστεί η συζήτηση του θέματος FREMM !!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Fremm η Horizon?Ακουγονται και οι 2 κατηγοριες...και λεει τις 'νοικιαζουμε" πως δλδ? Αλλαζουν ονοματα κτλ η κρατανε το γαλλικο?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mακάρι να ήταν Horizon! Aλλά κ οι FREMM έχουν μεγάλες δυνατότητες.Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα την ιταλική έκδοση. Ο δανεισμός πολεμικού υλικού δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο.Κάποια στιγμή σου μεταβιβάζουν την κυριότητα (εδώ λένε σε 5 χρόνια) με το συμφωνηθέν τίμημα.Εννοείται ότι αλλάζουν σημαία,όνομα,αριθμό.
Μαζί με τα 4 αεροσκάφη ναυτικής συνεργασίας Breguet Atlantique 2 (επίσης δανεικά) πιστεύω ότι υπό τις παρούσς συνθήκες είναι μιά κίνηση προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση διότι δεν μπορεί  να θέλουμε να ανακήρύξουμε ΑΟΖ κ να μην έχουμε τα μέσα να την επιτηρούμε κ αν χρειαστεί να την υπερασπίσουμε.

----------


## Appia_1978

Τελικά φαίνεται να είναι Γαλλικές FREMM. Ελπίζω πάντως, να ναυπηγηθούνε σύμφωνα με τις Ελληνικές απαιτήσεις, όπου υπάρχουν διαφορές σε σχέση με τις Γαλλικές.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Εγω γιατι καταλαβα πως θα παρουμε τις ηδη υπαρχουσες?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aκριβώς όπως είναι με την γαλλική διαμόρφωση ενώ οι δικές μας θα διέφεραν λίγο.Το πιό σπουδαίο είναι ότι θα είχαν το υποστρατηγικό βλήμα Scalp.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Εγώ κατάλαβα οτι θα πάρουμε τις ήδη χτισμενες γιατι αν ειναι να κατασκευαστούν νέες πριν το 2020 δεν θα εχουμε παραλάβει τπτ και η ΑΟΖ θα εχει παει περίπατο με τις ορέξεις της γείτονας

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Nα γίνω σαφέστερος.ναι από τις υπάρχουσες.Σίγουρα οι Γάλλοι θα τις αντικαταστήσουν με άλλες,άρα πάλι δουλειά γιά τα ναυπηγεία κ τα εργοστάσιά τους.Επίσης το ΠΝ μας θα έχει να κάνει με εντελώς καινούργια συστήματα κ μας πιάνουν πελάτες γιά το μέλλον.

----------


## Express Pigasos

> .Επίσης το ΠΝ μας θα έχει να κάνει με εντελώς καινούργια συστήματα κ μας πιάνουν πελάτες γιά το μέλλον.


Αυτο θελουν!!  :Razz:   Δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι ειχε ρθει και το Pourquoi Pas πριν λιγο καιρο..θελουν να βαλουν ποδι στο Αιγαιο!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aφού λέει εκμετάλλευση 50 - 50.Όταν δεν έχεις νύχια να ξυστείς...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ  ΧΙΩΤΗΣ σχετικα με τις FREMM  εσυ εκανες αναφορα    στην ΒΡΕΤΤΑΝΗ  ενω στο   Defence.Net  αναφερει την ΠΡΟΒΗΓΚΙΑ 

εδω το σχετικο αρθρο_
http://www.defencenet.gr/defence/item/fremm

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε TSS APOLLON ας μην επανερχόμαστε στα ίδια,τα ονόματα πλοίων δεν μεταφράζονται αν κ στο παρελθόν υπήρχαν κάποιες περιπτώσεις γιά περίφημα πλοία όπως ΝΟΡΜΑΝΔΙΑ,ΠΡΙΓΚΗΨ ΤΗΣ ΟΥΑΛΛΙΑΣ κλπ
Κακώς παλαιότερα έγραφαν μεταφρασμένο στην πρύμη  το όνομα πχ CITY OF ATHENS/ΠΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ κλπ Ονόματα ανθρώπων κ πλοίων δεν μεταφράζονται.Σημασία έχει εμείς αλλά κ οι νεώτεροι να διαφυλάττουμε την γλώσσα μας,αυτή την τόσο σημαντική ως κόρη οφθαλμού.
Όσο γιά τις Φ/Γ κάπου διάβασα ότι θα είναι το 4ο κ 7ο σκάφος γι' αυτό ανέφερα τα ονόματα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ  ονοματα ανθρωπων δεν μεταφραζονται αλλα καναμε τον Isaac Newton (Αιζακ Νιουτον)   σε Iσαακ Νευτων
 Για την διαφυλαξη της γλωσσας μας  πως  ειναι δυνατον να μην   με βρισκεις   συμφωνο!!!_

----------


## Express Pigasos

Εγω λεω να αρχισουμε ονοματολογια για εδω..στανταρακι η Μπουμπουλινα πιστευω.αφου παροπλιστηκε η Κορτναερ!

----------


## Ellinis

Νομίζω οτι το όνομα Μπουμπουλίνα δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθεί άμεσα, τουλάχιστον μέχρι η παρούσα φρεγάτα να πέσει σε πιο χαμηλό επίπεδο παροπλισμού. Αν εξαιρέσουμε τη ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ και τη ΝΙΚΗΦΟΡΟΣ ΦΩΚΑΣ, οι υπόλοιπες φρεγάτες που πήραμε τα τελευταία χρόνια πήραν ονόματα που είχαν χρησιμοποιηθεί σε Α/Τ. 
Aπό τα οχτώ Α/Τ Fram που είχαμε, δεν είναι τώρα σε χρήση τα ονόματα Αποστόλης, Τομπάζης, Σαχτούρης και Μιαούλης. Προσωπικά ποντάρω σε ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ και ΤΟΜΠΑΖΗΣ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  ...εχουν αραγε ελπιδες   και   τα ονοματα απο τα Α/Τ της κλασης  Fletcher ΘΥΕΛΛΑ  ΑΣΠΙΣ   ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ ΛΟΓΧΗ...;;;     _

----------


## leo85

Φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON αυτά τα ονόματα έχουν ξεχαστεί όπως και από τα θρυλικά ξιφιό- πλοία  :Apologetic:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε leo85_  ν_α θυμισουμε και τα  ονοματα απο τα "θηρια"   ΑΕΤΟΣ-ΙΕΡΑΞ-ΛΕΩΝ-ΠΑΝΘΗΡ_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πρώτα-πρώτα πρέπει να ανοίξει θέμα FREMM,να ενσωματωθεί ίσως το άλλο με την χρησιμότητα κ να μεταφερθούν εκεί όλα αυτά εδώ διότι πολλά θα έχουμε να γράψουμε γιά τις νέες Φ/Γ.
Ποντάρω πολύ στο όνομα MIAOYΛΗΣ κ θα με θυμηθείτε.Το άλλο ΚΙΜΩΝ (έφθασε μέχρι την Κύπρο ο Αθηναίος στρατηγός κ ναύαρχος , έχει σημασία).Επειδή λένε ότι κατόπιν θα παραγγείλουμε άλλες δύο,μπορεί να ακολουθήσει ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ ή κάποιοι άλλοι ναύαρχοι.Να πω κ το αουτσαϊντερ: Όταν έφεραν τα μετέπειτα Α/Τ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ κ ΚΡΙΕΖΗΣ,το ένα όνομα που έπαιξε ήταν ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ.Παντελή κ Leo85 μ'ακούτε;;
Φίλε Ellinis η ήδη πρώην Φ/Γ ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ δεν πάει πιό κάτω σε επίπεδο παροπλισμού.'Εχει αρχίσει ο καννιβαλισμός κ νομίζω θα έχει διαγραφεί από την δύναμη.Κάποτε ήμουν στην τελευταία ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ ωραίο όνομα αλλά γιά άλλη περίπτωση,κ πιό πέρα ήταν η παλιά.Δλδ δεν εμποδίζει την ονοματοδότηση ενεργού πλοίου αν κ υπάρχει παροπλισμένο το συνώνυμο αφού είναι πρώην.
Δυστυχώς στο ορατό μέλλον δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πιθανότητα γιά τιμημένα ονόματα όπως ΑΣΠΙΣ κλπ ή τα θηρία. Να σκεφθείτε σε Κ/Φ ή ΤΠΚ δεν έχουν τιμήσει ξανά ήρωες (γιά μένα αυτό έχει σημασία) όπως τον Χατζηκωνσταντή κυβερνήτη του Υ/Β ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ Υ3 ή τον Αρσλάνογλου κυβερνήτη του Υ/Β ΓΛΑΥΚΟΣ Υ6. Ο τελευταίος ήταν προηγουμένως ύπαρχος στον "Παπανικολή" με κυβερνήτη τον μεγάλο Μίλτωνα Ιατρίδη που αυτός δεν τιμήθηκε ποτέ επειδή δεν έτυχε να σκοτωθεί στον πόλεμο...

----------


## pantelis2009

Σε ακούσαμε βέβαια φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ .....και αναμένουμε τις εξελύξεις.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Μια και το ανεφερε ο φιλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ  ειναι  μεγαλος   ο συμβολισμος του ονοματος  ΚΙΜΩΝ  οπου ακομη  "και  νεκρος ενικα"_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ξέρετε κάτι, το ΠΝ δεν θα μπορέσει ποτέ να "αναστήσει" το ενδοξότερο μετά το Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ πλοίο του δλδ τη ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ λόγω των αντιδράσεων εκείνων που έχουν αγκυλώσεις με το παρελθόν.

----------


## leo85

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ για της ενημέρωσης.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ξέρετε κάτι, το ΠΝ δεν θα μπορέσει ποτέ να "αναστήσει" το ενδοξότερο μετά το Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ πλοίο του δλδ τη ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ λόγω των αντιδράσεων εκείνων που έχουν αγκυλώσεις με το παρελθόν.


_ Ειναι κριμα που δεν μπορουμε να τα ξεπερασουμε, διοτι  νομιζω οτι   θ'αποτελουσε   τιμη για το ενδοξο Α/Τ ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ με την ηρωικη δραση κατα τον Β'Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο  εαν   ειχε  δοθει    τ'ονομα του  σε μια συγχρονη μοναδα του στολου μας_

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν μπορεί όμως να αναβι΄βσει ολόκληρη η κλάσση κατά τη συνήθειοα του ΠΝ όπως βλπεπουμε με τα θηρία τα Σφενδόνη, Ασπίς, Λόγχη, Βέλος. Βέβαια στο ΠΝ έχουμε Λήμνο αλλά δεν έχουμε Κιλκίς οπότε δεν τηρείται πάντα η συνήθεια. Ο λόγος είναι ότι το άλλοο πλοίο της κλάσης το Βασιλέυσς Γεώργιος δεν έιχε και τόσο ένδοξη ιστορία.

Πάντως και σε άλλες χώρες που έιχαν βασιλιάδες και δεν έχουν πια (πχ Ιταλία, Γαλλία) δεν δίνουν ονόματα βασιλιάδων παρόλο που έιχαν πλοία με ένδοξη ιστορία που έιχαν ονόματα βασιλιάδων. (Εντάξει οι Γάλλοι έχουν δώσει όνομα καρδιναλίου και μάλιστα του καρδιναλίου Ρισελιέ του "κακού" στους τρεις σωματοφύλακες)
.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι σε κανένα ναυτικό του κόσμου, απλά αν αξίζει το όνομα να ξανατιμηθεί δίνεται σε άλλο πλοίο και απλά φέρειο την κληρονομιά της ιστορείοας των πλοίων με το ίδιο όνομα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν μπορεί όμως να αναβι΄βσει ολόκληρη η κλάσση κατά τη συνήθειοα του ΠΝ όπως βλπεπουμε με τα θηρία τα Σφενδόνη, Ασπίς, Λόγχη, Βέλος. Βέβαια στο ΠΝ έχουμε Λήμνο αλλά δεν έχουμε Κιλκίς οπότε δεν τηρείται πάντα η συνήθεια. Ο λόγος είναι ότι το άλλοο πλοίο της κλάσης το Βασιλέυσς Γεώργιος δεν έιχε και τόσο ένδοξη ιστορία.
> 
> Πάντως και σε άλλες χώρες που έιχαν βασιλιάδες και δεν έχουν πια (πχ Ιταλία, Γαλλία) δεν δίνουν ονόματα βασιλιάδων παρόλο που έιχαν πλοία με ένδοξη ιστορία που έιχαν ονόματα βασιλιάδων. (Εντάξει οι Γάλλοι έχουν δώσει όνομα καρδιναλίου και μάλιστα του καρδιναλίου Ρισελιέ του "κακού" στους τρεις σωματοφύλακες)
> .
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι σε κανένα ναυτικό του κόσμου, απλά αν αξίζει το όνομα να ξανατιμηθεί δίνεται σε άλλο πλοίο και απλά φέρειο την κληρονομιά της ιστορείοας των πλοίων με το ίδιο όνομα.


Γιά τα τύπου "Ασπίς" χαλάει η τετράδα,αν υποθέσουμε ότι θα υπάρξει κλάση τεσσάρων,με το δεδομένο ότι έχουμε το ΒΕΛΟΣ έστω κ σαν μουσείο.Μπορεί όμως να έχουμε ΘΥΕΛΛΑ το οποίο ναι μεν ξεκάρφωτο αλλά είχαμε στο παρελθόν Α/Τ με αυτό το όνομα δίπλα στα άλλα με τα αρχαία όπλα. Αυτά ή τα θηρία θα μπορούσαν να αναβιώσουν σε κορβέτες ή κανονιοφόρους. Γιά ΚΙΛΚΙΣ ή ΠΙΝΔΟΣ (είχαμε αντιτορπιλικό συνοδείας στον Β' Π.Π) δεν νομίζω ότι θα ξαναδοθούν τέτοια ονόματα,απλώς δόθηκαν εκείνες τις ιστορικές στιγμές γιά να τιμήσουν μιά σημαντική μάχη στην ξηρά στον Β' Βαλκανικό Πόλεμο γιά το πρώτο κ τον κατά ξηράν αγώνα στον Ελληνοϊταλικό Πόλεμο γιά το δεύτερο.¶λλωστε έχει και ο Στρατός τον τρόπο του να τιμά τις μάχες κ τους ήρωές του.
Η συνήθεια να αναβιώνει ολόκληρη η κλάση δεν τηρείται πάντα με πιό πρόσφατη περίπτωση τις "Kortenaer" όπου έχουμε ναυμαχίες,ναυάρχους,ηρωϊδα κ αυτοκράτορα δλδ τον Νικηφόρο Φωκά που όμως δεν είναι από την νεώτερη ιστορία όπως οι άλλοι βασιλείς κ επιπλέον πρώτη φορά δόθηκε τέτοιο όνομα.

----------


## Ellinis

Συμφωνώ με τον Β.Χ., κάποια ονόματα τα διάλεξαν για περιστασιακούς λόγους. π.χ. τη φρεγάτα ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ την εποχή του "θέματος" με τα Σκόπια και εκεί κόλησαν και τα ΘΡΑΚΗ, ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ.
Το ΑΣΤΙΓΞ είναι ένα όνομα που έχει να παίξει από το β' παγκόσμιο (το είχε τότε Α/Τ) αλλά μάλλον το διάλεξαν τότε γιατί μας τα έδιναν οι Άγγλοι με μορφή lend-lease και ίσως θέλανε να τους το "ανταποδώσουν". 
Για εμένα το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ είναι το φαβορί με επόμενα τα ΚΙΜΩΝ, ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΘΡΑΚΗ κ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ "έπαιξαν" κ αυτά γιά να τονιστεί η ελληνικότητα αυτών των ακριτικών περιοχών δλδ ύπαρξη μουσουλμάνων στην πρώτη,διεκδικήσεις Τσάμηδων στην δεύτερη.Αντίστοιχα οι Τούρκοι έβγαλαν στις "Κnox" TRAKYA κ ΕGE. Eνώ στις  "Κortenaer"  ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ κ ΑΔΡΙΑΣ (Αδριατική) τιμώνται συνολικά οι αγώνες που έχει δώσει το ΠΝ σε αυτές τις Θάλασσες.
Παρεμπιπτόντως, ¶στιγξ είναι από εκείνα τα ξένα ονόματα που είχαν εξελληνιστεί κ καθιερώθηκαν να λέγονται έτσι.Κλίνεται μάλιστα,γενική του ¶στιγγος όπως είναι κ οι ομώνυμες οδοί.
Πάντως στα αγγλικά το όνομα του Α/Τ συνοδείας που είχαμε ήταν αμετάφραστο, ΗΑSTINGS.

----------


## Ellinis

Δύο γαλλικές φρεγάτες τύπου FREMM (κατά πάσα πιθανότητα η Languedoc και η  Aquitaine) θα ενταχθούν έως τον Αύγουστο στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό, με χρονομίσθωση  :Disturbed:   διάρκειας πέντε ετών μέχρι να παραδοθούν αυτές που τελούν υπό παραγγελία. Μόνο τυχαία δεν μας "παρείχε στήριξη" ο Μακρόν τις προάλες.... 
Περισσότερα _εδώ_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Νομίζω είναι κάτι που δεν ήθελε το ΠΝ αλλά υπ'αυτές τις συνθήκες αυτό φαντάζει μονόδρομος.
Το θέμα είναι ότι η Τουρκία φτιάχνει κ σχεδιάζει τα δικά της πλοία.
Εμείς τρέχουμε πίσω από τις εξελίξεις.Παίρνουμε κατ'ευθείαν από το ράφι χωρίς κανένα κατασκευαστικό έργο.
Μιά ζωή τα ίδια.

----------


## gioros

Με Η χωρίς φρεγάτες εμείς έχουμε το πλεονέκτημα ..........Οι υπόλοιποι αναγκάζονται να χτίσουν

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Με Η χωρίς φρεγάτες εμείς έχουμε το πλεονέκτημα ..........Οι υπόλοιποι αναγκάζονται να χτίσουν


Τι εννοείς φίλε μου;;

----------


## gioros

Έχουμε μια θάλασσα νησιά. (Σταθερά πλοία) . Μας δίνουν πλεονέκτημα  .Δεν είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να χτίζουμε πλοία. Αρκη όμως να εξοπλίζουμε τα σωστά .Πιστεύω ότι <εχουσι  γνώση οι φύλακες >

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έχουμε μια θάλασσα νησιά. (Σταθερά πλοία) . Μας δίνουν πλεονέκτημα  .Δεν είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να χτίζουμε πλοία. Αρκη όμως να εξοπλίζουμε τα σωστά .Πιστεύω ότι <εχουσι  γνώση οι φύλακες >


Αυτό είναι μιά πολύ απλοϊκή σκέψη.Χρειάζονται κ τα νησιά κ τα πλοία.

----------


## gioros

ΈΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Με αυτή τη λογική δεν θα υπήρχε Πολεμικό Ναυτικό.

----------


## gioros

Το ΠΝ είναι απαραίτητο .Απλα νομίζω ότι έχουμε λόγο μορφολογίας λιγότερες ανάγκες στην κατασκευή πλοίων από άλλες χώρες .Αλώστε και εμείς κατασκευαζουμε πλοία για το δικό μας ΠΝ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΠΝ είναι απαραίτητο .Απλα νομίζω ότι έχουμε λόγο μορφολογίας λιγότερες ανάγκες στην κατασκευή πλοίων από άλλες χώρες .Αλώστε και εμείς κατασκευαζουμε πλοία για το δικό μας ΠΝ


Το ΠΝ είναι αυτό που είναι λόγω της γνωστής απειλής.Αυτά που μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε είναι ελάχιστα υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες.
Δυστυχώς παίρνουμε απ' έξω είτε καινούργια,είτε μεταχειρισμένα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Τελικα τι ισχυει    για τις FREMM?_ 

http://veteranos.gr/den-parachoroume...etha-kouvelis/

----------

